# Did anybody go today ?



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm thinking about loading up and going in a little while, but if it's ruff as a Cobb out there I don't want to waste my time. If I do go I'll give some quarterly reports.


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

better luck today , jigging along the beach picked up a few. Kept 5 for dinner. All about 12-14". Good eating size.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Rough as crap


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

domci08 said:


> better luck today , jigging along the beach picked up a few. Kept 5 for dinner. All about 12-14". Good eating size.


Pomps


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Shoot ! I talked to some friends that went this morning and said it was getting too ruff. So I stayed home and worked around the house.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

went almost to Navarre this morning, caught 4 short pomps,4 keeper ground mullet,14 ,15 " long. It was a little rough at 7am,bonkers at 1030.was getting sand blasted. Had fun with 30" or so red fish. He went for a small piece of shrimp intended for a pomp,10lb test braid 10lb fiouro leader,wound up 50 yards down the beach, don't know who was more tired, the fish or me.Anyway the phone/camera was back in the cart,no way I was goin' to carry it back for a pic. We both survived.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Rough today too (Thursday), and fishing was slow at Langdon.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks like I'm gonna hit the beach in the am. Not gonna catch any just reading reports.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I hope it's not to ruff tomorrow, because I just took a birthday holiday tomorrow. Figured it would be better to fish on my birthday than work. Lol Now if the fish and the weather would just cooperate.


----------



## Heaver (Dec 30, 2015)

GROUPERKING said:


> I'm thinking about loading up and going in a little while, but if it's ruff as a Cobb out there I don't want to waste my time. If I do go I'll give some quarterly reports.


I'm out here now at Park West on Pcola Beach, small sharks, two catfish and two reds 36 and 39 inches. Wind is whipping it is taking 7oz to hold.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah I figured it was ruff out there. As I was leaving work tonight I saw the flag stretched out and popping in the wind.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

GROUPERKING said:


> Yeah I figured it was ruff out there. As I was leaving work tonight I saw the flag stretched out and popping in the wind.


We'll be out there again today. I took 2 days off to give it a try, so we'll make the most of it.
:whistling:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I took another great sunrise picture.....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful morning so far. Get out there! I hope to weigh in some nice pomps today. If you aren't signed up in our tourney, you should be


----------



## Txs_mde_87 (Feb 7, 2015)

First time shore fishing just waiting for the wife to get off of work. Got some left over Spanish sardines and a 10' rod mated to a spheros 20k. Fingers crossed for the fort Walton area


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Txs_mde_87 said:


> First time shore fishing just waiting for the wife to get off of work. Got some left over Spanish sardines and a 10' rod mated to a spheros 20k. Fingers crossed for the fort Walton area


Good luck !


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I went stayed on shore made three dives water filthy no fish came home 2 miles offshore 3 to 4 ft close together.


----------

